# Sakakawea sleeper houses



## Mark D (Dec 22, 2010)

New to the forum here and my first Q for all is do any of the resorts on Sakakawea offer up sleeper homes to rent like some of the resorts on LOTW do?

Many thx for your time

Mark


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I have not heard of any on the big lake. I know it took forever for it to freeze over so I would assume the ice will not be too thick. If only the fishing was as good as LOW.


----------

